

Show HN: Analytics for Clicky, a Mac OS X Menu Bar App - andrewmunsell
http://analytics.wizardapps.net/

======
andrewmunsell
I just finished up a small Mac OS X app for viewing your Clicky
(<http://getclicky.com>) analytics in your Mac's menu bar. Let me know what
you guys think about the site and the app and if you have any feedback.

